# mounting a kicker on a swim platform?



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

hi all...i own a single screw 26' pacemaker with swim platform..just curios if any 1 had experience mounting kicker to swim platform...thanks for any info..been looking on craigs list for a 9.9 long shaft..but worried about the weight.any 1 know of a outboard for sale that might work ?...


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't think I have ever seen a kicker mounted on a swim platform... Trying to envision how you would actually use such a motor to get around, seems kind of awkward to say the least.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe fashion some sort of jackplate style outboard mount to the platform .lift it off of the platform a couple of feet? Might look silly though


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I think you will end up swamping the kicker, but it depends on how your swim platform is set up. Heck my transom mounted kicker would swamp (when deployed) just in Lake Saint Clair waves sometimes. The only set up I can think of on your swim platform would be a fixed "L" type mount, and that is a fail waiting to happen in most cases.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I would be concerned that a 9.9 wouldn't have the oomph to move that size of boat. My .02.


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Mikes Marine in St. Clair Shores had a couple different mounts for that purpose. There might be something a couple doors down at Lakeside as well. There is a style mount that allows the kicker to swing up on the platform while running at speed. I have a buddy that runs a charter on LSC with a similar rig. Good luck.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

There is a 1990 Thompson Fisherman 26' for sale on the Grand Rapids Craig's list. It is set up with a 9.9 kicker mounted on the swim platform. Perhaps you can call him and get information on how it works. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a 21' Thompson Fisherman with a kicker on the swim platform. The swim platform is teak with four heavy duty supports. The previous owner had it made to replace the factory platform that only had two supports. I only use the kicker when its real calm, all the rest of the time I run main motor with bags when needed. I just run mine like a tiller with an extension handle. Mines more for piece of mind having a second motor.

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

